# Cost of barrister



## Curious Cat (6 Jul 2017)

Hi,just a quick question about how much a barrister is likely to cost


----------



## cremeegg (6 Jul 2017)

Just a quick answer. A lot.


----------



## Curious Cat (6 Jul 2017)

Figures please


----------



## cremeegg (6 Jul 2017)

JC €5k a day. SC €10k


----------



## Cervelo (6 Jul 2017)

1000s


----------



## Ravima (6 Jul 2017)

There is nothing certain in law, except expense.

To answer your question, it depends what you require him/her for. If you want to take a Constitutional action, which will last a few days/weeks, then you must appreciate that he/she must do quite a lot of research and be prepared to work tirelessly on your behalf for that time. That will cost a lot. It will be based on the time spent; the amount of money being sued for/demanded; the depth of research involved and many other items.

To put it simply, it depends on the job. 

Cremeegg may not be far off the mark!


----------



## vandriver (6 Jul 2017)

Why the outrage then,when senior counsel in the Fitzpatrick case earned 3k a day?


----------



## noproblem (6 Jul 2017)

My brother needed a legal opinion on an awkward will and his solicitor advised on getting councils/barristers opinion. Was told of a very good person that specialised in that particular matter and through the solicitor the barrister was contacted, opinion came back and was acted on. In all it cost €200 for the councils opinion, that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Jul 2017)

Headline from Irish Times online;
"Barristers in FitzPatrick case paid record-breaking rate
Senior counsel paid €3,000 a day during 126-day trial, and received €40,000 ‘brief fee’


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Jul 2017)

@noproblem - sounds like an easy problem! And a not-so-good solicitor. (And no, not joking)


----------



## noproblem (6 Jul 2017)

Not an easy problem at all. I can't really say here because it could be recognised (maybe) but it involved a small farm which was stocked, a small business and a dwelling house. No children involved. Everything left to 2 people with residue to another, however the place was sold just as the owner passed away and naturally no new will was made. Not going to tell you what happened here but it wasn't as easy nor as simple as you might think. The solicitor and Barrister were extremely good by the way and their advice was very sound indeed. By the way I don't think "Advice" would be deemed the legal word, perhaps it was "opinion", but I stand to be corrected on that. The opinion consisted of a short paragraph with references to different case rulings by courts.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jul 2017)

noproblem said:


> My brother needed a legal opinion on an awkward will and his solicitor advised on getting councils/barristers opinion. Was told of a very good person that specialised in that particular matter and through the solicitor the barrister was contacted, opinion came back and was acted on. In all it cost €200 for the councils opinion, that was 2 years ago.



€200 does seem cheap. However, while barristers get paid huge sums for showing up in court, I understand that they will often provide an opinion for a few hundred euro. 

Brendan


----------



## Jim Stafford (7 Jul 2017)

Post deleted!


----------



## peemac (8 Jul 2017)

From experience a barrister can be negotiated with. 

It will depend on the work involved and time.

An employment appeals case heard and dealt with in a morning is €1000-€2,000+vat. 

Remember its not just the few hours in court, its the preparation and knowledge and referencing. 

But as with anything,  fees are negotiable especially if its a worthy case.


----------

